# اليوم السابع : أول شاهد مسيحى يكشف أسرار فتنة إمبابة



## besm alslib (11 مايو 2011)

*
* *اليوم السابع :  أول شاهد مسيحى يكشف أسرار فتنة إمبابة*



*




*




 *بعين لا تكف عن مراقبة الأحداث، وجسد  يتحرك بكل ما يملك من قوة لحماية بيت عبادته، وعقل سئم من سماع كلمات فى  قصة مملة مفادها وجود فتنة طائفية بمصر، ولسان رافض أن يقر بوجود فتنة..  روى مايكل نصيف، أحد سكان منطقة إمبابة التى تحولت من مجرد منطقة شعبية  صغيرة إلى واحدة من مناطق الصراع بين المسلمين والأقباط ـ أحداث الفتنة  التى أحدثت جرحا فى قلب مصر.*

* مايكل كان شاهد عيان على الأحداث، وروى  لنا تفاصيل القصة من أمام كنيسة مارمينا، والتى كشف فيها محاولة بعض  الأقباط إدخال أسلحة للكنيسة بهدف حمايتها، إلا أن كهنة الكنيسة رفضوا  محاولاتهم.*

* نصيف بدأ كلماته قائلا:"يوم الواقعة كنا واقفين أمام  الكنيسة لحمايتها ومعنا عدد من ضباط الشرطة، وبمجرد أن بدأ إطلاق النيران  من أحد الأفراد من أمام العمارة السكنية المقابلة للكنيسة، هرب الضباط  وتركونا، وبالرغم من أننا قلنا لهم "مش عايزينكوا تحمونا، ادونا السلاح"  فما كان منهم إلا أن تركونا وذهبوا".*

* ويضيف نصيف: "حاولنا حماية  الكنيسة بتكسير أجزاء من جدارها وإلقاء الطوب على الطرف الآخر وضربهم بزجاج  المولوتوف، كما قام عدد من الشباب ممن كان معهم سلاح بمحاولة الرد بإطلاق  الرصاص عليهم".*

* وتابع نصيف: "ظللنا هكذا حتى زاد عدد المصابين  وانتقل عدد كبير منهم للمستشفى وجاء رجال الجيش.. حاولنا الدخول للكنيسة  لحمايتها ولكن أبونا رفض وقال "أى حد معاه سلاح يروح، بيت ربنا ما يدخلش  فيه سلاح، والكنيسة تتحرق بس ما حدش يموت".*

* واستطرد نصيف: "فما كان  منا إلا أن التففنا حول الكنيسة حتى فجر اليوم الثانى، وفى صباح اليوم  الثانى كان الوضع مختلفا كثيرا.. حاولت الذهاب للكنيسة مع أحد أقاربى،  اعترض طريقى أحد الرجال الملتحين وسألنى عن المكان الذى سأذهب إليه، فرددت:  رايح الكنيسة، فرد: أنت مسيحى، فقلت له نعم، فرد: أنتم جايبين سلاح وجايين  تضربوا، فقلت له: صلى على النبى يا شيخ، فرد بعصبية: سيدك النبى، و حاول  الاشتباك معى لولا تدخل أحد السكان. *

* وأكد مايكل أنه للمرة الأولى  يرى هذا الرجل فى المنطقة، فهو يعرف الشيوخ والملتحين الذين يعيشون فى  إمبابة باعتباره حيا شعبيا والجميع يعرفون بعضهم، على الأقل من ناحية  الشكل، وقال: "هذا الشخص قابلته لأول مرة فى حياتى، وعمرى ما شفتوا فى  المنطقة".*

* كما أكد مايكل أن الأحداث تثبت استعداد هؤلاء للهجوم من  قبل، بدليل كم الأسلحة التى كانت معهم، مشيرا إلى أنه لم يسمع عن عبير من  قبل.*





*منقول من صوت المسيحي الحر عن اليوم السابع*​


----------



## besm alslib (11 مايو 2011)

*لاول مره ميكونش عندي تعليق هترك التعليق ليكم *
​


----------



## BITAR (11 مايو 2011)

*



			أبونا رفض وقال "أى حد معاه سلاح يروح، بيت ربنا ما يدخلش  فيه سلاح، والكنيسة تتحرق بس ما حدش يموت".
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*يا ريت المتغيبين يفهموا
ان الكنائس للعبادة فقط*​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 مايو 2011)

هما اصلا مستعدين دائما باسلحتهم

فالارهاب جزء من طبيعتهم لذلك فلا عجب

وموقف بطولي من شباب امبابة المسيحي ومن الاب الكاهن المسئول

وعجبني اوي اني الضباط هربوا مع بداية الهجوم ياااه شكلهم حلو اوي رجالة بصحيح


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (12 مايو 2011)

*خطة فاكسة وواضحة من البداية خالص امن الدولة يستعين بالسلفيين في اثارة الفتنة الاول عبر الاعلام واليوتيوب وبعدها يهجموا الكنيسة والبلطجية تضرب من ناحية وتشتعل الفتنة والمسيحيين والمسلمين تضرب بعض والبلد والمحافظات تولع وممكن وقتها وزارة الداخلية تعلن عن هروب جماعي سجن طره واختفاء وحرق كثير من الادلة في جهاز الكسب غير المشروع وبعد المحاكم والنيابات والمستفيد الوحيد النظام السابق المفضوح بالفساد وكما جند امن الدولة السياسيين الارهابيين من السلفيين الجهاديين في تفجيرات كنيسة القديسيين يستطيع بسهولة تجنيدة لاشعال الفتنة فالبلد والنظام يخلع وتموت الادلة وتتحرق في النيابات والمحاكمة بحجة الداخلية كانت مشغولة وراء المسيحيين والمسلمين بالظبط زي طمس حقيقة اغتيال اللواء الشريف محمد البطران لما قتلوه عندما رفض فتح السجون لانه رئيس مباحث قطاع السجون عشان لما البلطجية تنتشر بين شباب ثورة 25 يناير الشباب تترعب وترجع البيوت وتكش وتخاف وتقول مبارك حاميين وحارستنا هو والداخلية خطط امن الدولة الخسيسة المفضوحة زي تفجير كنيسة القديسين واغلب المسيحيين والمسلمين ولا فاهمين الكلام دة *


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2011)

عاوز أسأل 
هل هروب الشرطه مخطط له من قبل
*شكرا لخبر والمجهود*
​


----------



## شاعر الليل (13 مايو 2011)

يا جماعه تعالوا نتكلم بالعقل افضل واحسن
اولا مين المستفيد دلوقت وحاليا من اللى حصل
الناس اللي معتصمه ادام ماسبيروا بقي ليهم طلبات وطبعا هتتعمل يبقي دي اول فايده
اما السلفيين استفادوا ايه
وبعدين كم الناس الكتير دول جهم منين والعمليه اساسا مترتب ليها من بدري
ثانيا عبير هباب سبب المشكله
النيابه والقس قال انها كانت فى الكنيسه يعني باعترافكم انتوا مش اعتراف حدا تاني
ثالثا لو هي اسلمت واتجوزت عرفي تبقي لا مؤخذه مش كويسه يعني اسلمت عشان بتحب مش اقتناع منها وده طبعا مرفوض عندنا
طب ليه تروح الكنيسه؟؟ ده سؤال بيفرض نفسه حتي لو كان اتجوزت عرفي مش ده المبرر
رابعا انتوا بتقولوا في خطه للمسلمين وده طبعا اتهام للجميع خطه بتقول عمليه خداع للفتيات الاقباط في حين ان البابا نفسه قال على كامليا شحاته دي كامله الاهليه وترد عن نفسها يبقي ازاي اللي تأسلم تبقي مجنونه يعني معاكم حلوه مش معاكم تبقي بنت كلب هبله
خامسا الساده اللي راحوا يستقووا بحمايه دوليه وبالخصوصص امريكا دول خونه ولازم يتعدموا فى ميدان عام
خانوا البلد واعتقد ان الاقباط الوطنينين اللي اصلهم مصري استحاله يوافقوا على الكلام ده لان دي خيانه عظمي ومحدش للاسف من الاقباط طلع يقول ليه يا جماعه كده معلش علي اللي حصل مش  مبرر ابدا احداث امبابه انهم يعملوا كده 
على كده بقي ايام الاحتلال لمصر كان من الاو لي ان المسلمين يطلبوا حمايه من امريكا لكن معملوش كده عارفين استعانوا بمين اولا بالله ثم باخواتهم الاقباط شوفتوا اصاله المصري الحقيقي الوطني عشان كلنا واحد

انما يا جماعه مش كل ما حاجه تحصل نروح نجري نعمل مظاهرات وبتاع ومصر قربت على الافلاس خلاص واكتر ناس بتعمل مظاهرات دلوقت بعد الثوره الساده الاقباط يعني هدم الثورة هيكون منكم انتوا
في حاجه كمان واقسم بالله انتوا مش واخدين بالكوا منها

المسلمين اغلبيه ومن الاستحاله حد يفكر ان دوله مدنيه يعني تغيير الشريعه الاسلاميه ده مش يحصل الا فى حاله واحده
حرب والمسلمين كلهم يموتوا
ثانيا الاقباط بيعملوا مظاهرات وناسيين حاجه مهمه
مفكرين الكام الف او حتي مليون اللى معتصمين دول كتير واقوي لاء طبعا
لان محدش من المسلمين طلع نهائي وصدقوني والله يوم ما المسلمين يقولوا كفايه وقرروا يطلعوا هتبقي دي النهايه ومن الاستحاله مصر ترجع تاني وهيبقي ساعتها مصر لا تقبل القسمه على اتنين يعني مصر يا للمسلمين فقط يا للاقباط فقط واللى هينتصر هو اللى هيعيش فيها والتاني يروح ويشوف بلد تانيه يخربها

طبعا الناس كلها هتفتكر اني متعصب لكن انا بنقل كلام بسمعه من الناس اللي حوليا وبقول على ان الناس بدأت تزهق وتتخنق والنهايه قربت خلاص


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

شاعر الليل قال:


> يا جماعه تعالوا نتكلم بالعقل افضل واحسن
> اولا مين المستفيد دلوقت وحاليا من اللى حصل
> الناس اللي معتصمه ادام ماسبيروا بقي ليهم طلبات وطبعا هتتعمل يبقي دي اول فايده
> اما السلفيين استفادوا ايه
> ...




بص مبدائيا مش هرد على كلامك الكتير دا حاجة واحدة اغلبية اغلبية اغلبية دول نصهم ملحدين ونصهم الى مسيحي وخايف تقتلوه وبطل بقا شغل اغلبية الى انتا مش فاهمها يا صاحبي 

اغلبية مش معناها تسكت الاقليةة ولا تاكل حقها قشطة 

بص حوار امريكا انا معترض عليها اعتراض تام بس مش هتهم حد بالخيانة لان الظلم بيعمل اكتر من كدا مع انى ضد الى عملوه بس لما يترفع العلم السعودي من سلفيين قنا يبقي اعدمهم تحت القطارات عشان اخلص ما دي خيانة برضه 

بص حوار المظاهرات عند ماسبيرو والافلاس يريت كنت تروح تقول لعايز اختي عند الكاتدرائية الى كانوا عاملين زي الهمج وطلعت كاميليا وكانت الصدمة الى طلعت وراها على طول عبير بالسرعة دي !! لالا وايه دا امال شيخ السلفيين فى امبابة دا كداب !! اوبااا دا الراجل قال دي كدبة !!! وبعدين الحكاية كلها باين انها فيها حاجة غلط لو تابعت عبير هتلاقى انها كانت فى الكنيسة فى زنزانة فيها شبابيك حديد !! طب بالعقل جابت الموبايل منين  يا شاعر !! العصفورة جابتولها ولا حاجة !! 

يريت الاقى رد منك على اى حاجة من كلامي احسن السلفيين شكلهم وحش اوي الى هما بيعبروا عنكم لانكو دين واحد وكل الى بيعملوه من القران بتاعكو لما يتم توجيه تهمة الارهاب ل 23 سلفي ويتحولوا لمحكمة امن الدولة  العليا اوباااا والله يريت يرجعوا امن الدولة خلينا نستريح من الارهابيين مع كل الى كانوا بيعملوه بس كانت الميزة الوحيدة ماسكة اللجام بتاع الارهابيين الى طلعوا لنا


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

شاعر الليل قال:


> يا جماعه تعالوا نتكلم بالعقل افضل واحسن
> اولا مين المستفيد دلوقت وحاليا من اللى حصل
> الناس اللي معتصمه ادام ماسبيروا بقي ليهم طلبات وطبعا هتتعمل يبقي دي اول فايده
> اما السلفيين استفادوا ايه
> ...



*رغم انى عمرى ما كنت عصبية ابدا فى اى ردود رديتها على اى حد هنا فى المنتدى سواء مسلم او مسيحى وممكن تشوف بنفسك 
لكن بجد كلام يحرق الدم 
مالكوا انتوا بعبير ولا كاميليا ولا نفيسة ؟تقوموا البلد وتحرقوها علشان واحدة ولا واحد اسلم ولا بقى مسيحى ؟ده منطق ده ؟
احنا لو فى دولة مدنية محترمة مش دولة دينية كنا هنحس بمين اسلم ومين بقى ملحد ومين بقى مسيحى 
ماتسيبوا الناس تعيش بقى بجد كفاية مش عارفين نروح منكوا فين بجد 
فى بلدنا مصر اضطهاد وقتل وحرق وشتم ودعا علينا طول الوقت 
ولو طلعنا بره مصر وهاجرنا نلاقيكوا بتهاجروا بردو وتيجوا بلاد الفرنجة عايزين تأسلموها وتطبقوا الشريعة على بلد مش بلدكوا وفوق ده كله تشتموا وتكفروا وتبيحوا دم الناس اللى عايشين فى البلد اللى مدتلكوا ايديها بالخير والمعونات والجنسية والحياة الكريمة 

اعترفوا مرة واحدة بحق الاخر فى الحياة 
مش لازم علشان تعيشوا تموتوا غيركوا 
عمركوا ما هتعرفوا السلام طول ما انتوا لاتعترفوا بحق الاخر فى الحياة 

والاقباط طبعا هما السبب فى فشل الثورة وهما السبب فى زلزال اليابان والسبب فى الازمة الاقتصادية وخرم طبقة الاوزون و
ال global warming وكل المصايب سببها الاقباط طبعا 

هههههههه بعد قرون من الاضطهاد مش عايزنا حتى نتنفس ونعبر عن مشاكلنا فى صورة مظاهرات 
يارب ارحم 


*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *رغم انى عمرى ما كنت عصبية ابدا فى اى ردود رديتها على اى حد هنا فى المنتدى سواء مسلم او مسيحى وممكن تشوف بنفسك
> لكن بجد كلام يحرق الدم
> مالكوا انتوا بعبير ولا كاميليا ولا نفيسة ؟تقوموا البلد وتحرقوها علشان واحدة ولا واحد اسلم ولا بقى مسيحى ؟ده منطق ده ؟
> احنا لو فى دولة مدنية محترمة مش دولة دينية كنا هنحس بمين اسلم ومين بقى ملحد ومين بقى مسيحى
> ...




والسبب فى ان الاهلي بياخد الدوري على طول يا نانسي نسيتي دي !! وكمان هما الناس الوحشة الى بتكفر الناس كلها وهما كمان الناس الوحشة الى بتحارب فى افغانستان ( مع انها لا ارضهم ولا تخصهم باى حاجة ) وهما الوحشين الى رايحين بكرا عايزين يفرجوا عن عمر عبد الرحمن وهما السبب فى ان الجو حر الصيف دا هههه 

والله عالم غريبة ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> والسبب فى ان الاهلي بياخد الدوري على طول يا نانسي نسيتي دي



*لا انا بشجع السكة الحديد الصراحة ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 مايو 2011)

> *ولكن أبونا رفض وقال "أى حد معاه سلاح يروح، بيت ربنا ما يدخلش فيه سلاح، والكنيسة تتحرق بس ما حدش يموت".*​




*هذا ابلغ رد علي زعم وجود اسلحه بالكنايس*​ 
*سامع يا خالد ياحربي؟؟؟*​ 
*سامع يا سليم يا عوا؟؟؟*​ 
*سامع يا ابو يحي؟؟؟*

*سامع يا زغبي؟؟؟*​ 
*ربنا ياخدكوا خربتوا البلد*​​​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هذا ابلغ رد علي زعم وجود اسلحه بالكنايس*​
> *سامع يا خالد ياحربي؟؟؟*​
> *سامع يا سليم يا عوا؟؟؟*​
> *سامع يا ابو يحي؟؟؟*
> ...



يريت كانوا يحضروا اى عظة فى اى كنيسة ويشوفوا ايه الى بيتقال 

مع كل الى عملوه النهاردة ابونا اتكلم عن السلام والمحبة واننا نلجا لربنا واننا منلجاش للسلاح ابدا ونحاول نطفى اى فتنة ممكن تحصل 

عكس الى بيعملوه المذكورين عوا وابو يحي وزغبي 

نسيت واحد صحيح حسام ابو البخاري ( دا بقا طايح فى كله )


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا انا بشجع السكة الحديد الصراحة ههههههههههههه*



بلاش احسن يسمعونا ويقطعوا السكة الحديد وتزعلي يا نانسي هههه


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> بلاش احسن يسمعونا ويقطعوا السكة الحديد وتزعلي يا نانسي هههه



*ههههههه لا الصراحة انا بايعة الفريق هو ده فريق حد يشجعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين انا خلاص هرجع للناقة والجمل مش عايزة السكة الحديد 
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه لا الصراحة انا بايعة الفريق هو ده فريق حد يشجعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وبعدين انا خلاص هرجع للناقة والجمل مش عايزة السكة الحديد
> *



ههههه طيب بس ايه ناقة وجمل دا اخرهم نركبهم لفة كدا فى الهرم هههه 

بصي انا عندي رايي فى حوار امبابة دا ( قرار المجلس العسكري هوا الى هياكد مين فين ازاي ) 

واكبر دليل على تورط السلفيين ان تم توجيه تهمة الارهاب ل 23 سلفي وتحويلهم لمحكمة امن الدولة العليا ( طوارئ ) كدا الحكاية بانت اوي وشكلهم بقا زوبالة اوي


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> ههههه طيب بس ايه ناقة وجمل دا اخرهم نركبهم لفة كدا فى الهرم هههه
> 
> بصي انا عندي رايي فى حوار امبابة دا ( قرار المجلس العسكري هوا الى هياكد مين فين ازاي )
> 
> واكبر دليل على تورط السلفيين ان تم توجيه تهمة الارهاب ل 23 سلفي وتحويلهم لمحكمة امن الدولة العليا ( طوارئ ) كدا الحكاية بانت اوي وشكلهم بقا زوبالة اوي



*من غير مايتحاكموا ولا يتحولوا ماهى باينة من الاول اساسا *


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *من غير مايتحاكموا ولا يتحولوا ماهى باينة من الاول اساسا *



اوك هيا باينة بس قصدي للشعب الى ماشي وراهم بالفطرة هههه يفهموا شوية بقا ولا هيقولوا قلة مندسة ووجبات كنتاكي و200 جنيه وكل سنة وانتو مباركين ههههه 

اكيد يا نانسي الناس الى بتفهم وبتشغل عقلها فاهمة الحوار كله من اوله لاخره بس للاسف كتير من المصريين مبيبحبوش يشغلوا عقلهم على راي واحد اعرفه بيتعبوا من التفكير


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> اوك هيا باينة بس قصدي للشعب الى ماشي وراهم بالفطرة هههه يفهموا شوية بقا ولا هيقولوا قلة مندسة ووجبات كنتاكي و200 جنيه وكل سنة وانتو مباركين ههههه
> 
> اكيد يا نانسي الناس الى بتفهم وبتشغل عقلها فاهمة الحوار كله من اوله لاخره بس للاسف كتير من المصريين مبيبحبوش يشغلوا عقلهم على راي واحد اعرفه بيتعبوا من التفكير



*لا ياساجد فيه ناس كتيرة جدا فاهمه بس بتستعبط على نفسها وعلى غيرها 
على فكرة المصرى مش ساذج ابدا زى ما بيبان على رأى الشاعر سيد حجاب لما كتب يامصرى ليه 
قال ياغويط ويحسبك الجاهل ساهل وساهى وغبى وعبيط ههههه

وفعلا فيه ناس تانية بتبقى غلبانة وعلى نياتها ومش فاهمه حاجة وبتهلل فى الزحمة ودول لاحرج عليهم بسبب جهلهم 
اما العيب كله على اللى فاهم ويكدب ويلف ويدور 
*


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> هما اصلا مستعدين دائما باسلحتهم
> 
> فالارهاب جزء من طبيعتهم لذلك فلا عجب
> 
> ...


*هي اصل انت مش واخد بالك*
*لو الشرطة استخدمت السلاح *
*الطيبين اللي مش مسلحين **اللي بيحرقوا الكنائس*
*هيفتكروا ان احنا معانا سلاح و بالتالي هيزعلوا*
*و لو عرفوا ان النار اللي اطلقت عليهم من سلاح حكومي*
*هيخاصموا الداخلية و الجيش*
:smi411:
*" اية يا ابني انت عايزنا نبقى سبب وقيعه بين الناس و بعضيها "*
*" سامحنا يا رب "*
:smi411:
*و لو خاصموا الداخلية و الجيش*
*شوف بقى اللي هيحصل*
*علشان كده هما مدللين و احنا دايما الظالمين ، الضالين*
*و ياريت نبطل بلطجة و افترا على الناس اللي زي الفل*
*و بلاش نظلمهم معانا*
*و هيا نتكاتف لصد اعتدائنا عليهم و للانتقام منا علشان خاطرهم*
:cry2:​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا ياساجد فيه ناس كتيرة جدا فاهمه بس بتستعبط على نفسها وعلى غيرها
> على فكرة المصرى مش ساذج ابدا زى ما بيبان على رأى الشاعر سيد حجاب لما كتب يامصرى ليه
> قال ياغويط ويحسبك الجاهل ساهل وساهى وغبى وعبيط ههههه
> 
> ...




للاسف يا نانسي المشكلة انه الى بيلف ويدور ويكدب معروفين بالاسم والاتجاه والتمويل  بس الناس الى بتمشي وراهم من غير تفكير كتير ومبيفكروش لحظة فى كلامهم على اعتبار كلام الشيخ كلام الله هههه 

يلا ربنا يرحمنا من كل دا


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (13 مايو 2011)

*هى وظيفه الشرطه الجديده بقت ترك مكان الخدمه ولا ايه لما هما مش ادها يسبوها فالحين بس يقولوا الشرطه فى خدمتك الشعب ولا ايه بالظبط*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> * فالحين بس يقولوا الشرطه فى خدمتك الشعب ولا ايه بالظبط*
> ​



*والشعب فى جزمة الشرطة *


----------



## Ahmadov (13 مايو 2011)

*المسلمين الستة ماتو بسبب طلقات نارية في الرأس والقلب

والسلفيين يقولو انهم اعتصمو اعتصام سلمي وبعدها بدأت الرشاشات من فوق الكنائس عليهم

وهذا سبب المشكلة

ولا ازاي مات ستة منهم !!؟؟


يعني الحكاية معروفة بلاش تضليل *


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مايو 2011)

*



أبونا رفض وقال "أى حد معاه سلاح يروح، بيت ربنا ما يدخلش فيه سلاح، والكنيسة تتحرق بس ما حدش يموت

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو دا الصح 
وهو اكيد مش هيسكت
مرسى على الخبر ​*


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

Ahmadov قال:


> *المسلمين الستة ماتو بسبب طلقات نارية في الرأس والقلب*
> 
> *والسلفيين يقولو انهم اعتصمو اعتصام سلمي وبعدها بدأت الرشاشات من فوق الكنائس عليهم*
> *وهذا سبب المشكلة*
> ...


*استاذي الفاضل *
*لحظه من فضلت*
*اولا انت بتقول اعتصام سلمي*
*هو مش سلمي خالص زي ما بتقول و الدليل على كده الكنيسة اللي اتحرقت بالموجودين فيها*
*و لا هما صنعوا المولتوف و هم قاعدين بره الكنيسة بيتسلوا مثلا؟*
*على العلم ان الناس كانوا كلهم عزل*
*ثانيا انت بتقول ماتوا 6 متاكد و لا *
*زي قصة عبير*
*و هل انت متاكد ان الرصاص كان من سلاح الي و لا لا*
*و اللي اخطات و جزمت به قطعا ان الرشاشات كانت فوق الكنائس *
*و ده عندنا كمسيحيين مرفووووووووووض*
*دينيا و فكريا و ثقافيا و ادبيا و باي شكل انت تختاره الكلام ده مرفوض*
*اما اذا كان من بيوت الاهالي فده وضع تاني *
*و ان افترضنا ان المسيحيين كانوا محتفظين بسلاح في بيوتهم*
*" منطقية "*
*اما الاسلحة اللي مع السلفيين ايه *
*" سلمية برضه "*
*ملحوظه : كان كتير منهم مش من المنطقة*
*و عجبببببببببي*
:t32:​


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *والشعب فى جزمة الشرطة *


*قصدك المسيحي في جزمة الشرطة*
*هما لو عارفين ان الشرطة او الجيش هييجي ناحيتهم*
*كانوا عملوا اللي عملوه*
*مش مشكلة*
*" لي النقمة انا اجازي يقول الرب "*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *والشعب فى جزمة الشرطة *



قبل كدا كان الشعب والشرطة فى خدمة الوطن دلوقتي الشعب فى خدمة الشرطة !! 

كل شوية ضابط يطلع يقولك خايفين هيضربونا هيموتونا !! دا ايام اللجان الشعبية احنا الى مالناش فيها ومن غير اسلحة قدام مجرمين مسلحين آلي 

وللاخ الى بيقول ان السلفيين سلمي ( يريت تروح مسجد النور بالعباسية الى هوا مكان عبادتكم وتشوف المطاوي الى بتطلع جواه من السلفيين ) قالك سلمية !! 

ومين الى حرق الكنيسة ومين الى قتل ال 6 مسيحين بقا !! انا يعني !! مع ان العدد وصل 15 قتيل مش 12 بس !! قتلوا نفسهم !! انتا معرفتش ان تم تحويل 23 سلفي لمحكمة امن الدولة العليا بتهمة الارهاب !!!


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> معروفين بالاسم والاتجاه والتمويل بس الناس الى بتمشي وراهم من غير تفكير كتير ومبيفكروش لحظة فى كلامهم على اعتبار كلام الشيخ كلام الله هههه
> 
> يلا ربنا يرحمنا من كل دا


*لتكن حافظا غير فاهم*
*حافظ على راسك فوق الجسد*
*لا تسال*
*محدش هيرد عليك*
*اياك و المناقشة*
*انت جاي تستهبل علينا*
*لا اريد تكرار الصلاة عدة مرات*
*لكن ارجو من الله ان يمنح كل من يحتاج*
*عقول و افكار و مفاهيم جديدة*
*مناسبة*
*تتوافق و طبيعة الخالق *
*تتوافق و انسانيته*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

bassem_1280 قال:


> *قصدك المسيحي في جزمة الشرطة*
> *هما لو عارفين ان الشرطة او الجيش هييجي ناحيتهم*
> *كانوا عملوا اللي عملوه*
> *مش مشكلة*
> *" لي النقمة انا اجازي يقول الرب "*​



*ها ماهو بعد مايخلصوا على المسيحى هيفضوا للمسلم نفسه وهيبقى المسلم بردو فى جزمة الشرطة 
السادى هيفضل طول عمره سادى ومع اى حد مش هيفرق 
وده اللى المسلمين مش قادرين يفهموه 
بيخربوا البلد 
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

bassem_1280 قال:


> *لتكن حافظا غير فاهم*
> *حافظ على راسك فوق الجسد*
> *لا تسال*
> *محدش هيرد عليك*
> ...



شكرا على الادب واحترامك يا عزيزي 

لكن هل تستطيع ان تنكر ان محمد حسان - يعقوب - الحويني تلاميذ شيوخ الفكر الوهابي ؟؟ وباعترافهم هم وليس انا وانا اعرف جيدا الفكر الوهابي فيريت لا تتهم وانت متهم بالارهاب يا عزيزي 

اصل كلامي جيه على الجرح بما انك سلفي وعايز اختي خلصت بقا وعبير اتحبست والبخاري جاي فى الطريق وابو يحيي والزغبي والشيوخ الهمج دول جايين فى السكة يا عزيزي 

الرب يهديك وينور عقلك وقلبك المظلمين بظلمة دينك


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ها ماهو بعد مايخلصوا على المسيحى هيفضوا للمسلم نفسه وهيبقى المسلم بردو فى جزمة الشرطة *
> *السادى هيفضل طول عمره سادى ومع اى حد مش هيفرق *
> *وده اللى المسلمين مش قادرين يفهموه *
> *بيخربوا البلد *


*قصة انهم يخلصوا على المسيحيين*
*" يشوفوها في احلامهم "*
*و احنا هانرد رد بسيط*
*" قل لمن يدعى عظيما "*
*ان كان فيه حد كده عندهم*
*" ان رب القبط اعظم "*​


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> شكرا على الادب واحترامك يا عزيزي
> 
> لكن هل تستطيع ان تنكر ان محمد حسان - يعقوب - الحويني تلاميذ شيوخ الفكر الوهابي ؟؟ وباعترافهم هم وليس انا وانا اعرف جيدا الفكر الوهابي فيريت لا تتهم وانت متهم بالارهاب يا عزيزي
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه*
*سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب*​


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

bassem_1280 قال:


> *لتكن حافظا غير فاهم*​
> 
> *حافظ على راسك فوق الجسد*
> *لا تسال*
> ...


*اخي احبيب دي وصايا الشيخ السلفي لاتباعه*
*اما الخاتمة فهي صلاة لاجلهم*
*لم اقصد الاهانه *
*و اعتذر عن عدم التوضيح*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

bassem_1280 قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب*​




مممم اعتذر عن سوء الفهم لسا صاحي D: 



bassem_1280 قال:


> *اخي احبيب دي وصايا الشيخ السلفي لاتباعه*
> *اما الخاتمة فهي صلاة لاجلهم*
> *لم اقصد الاهانه *
> *و اعتذر عن عدم التوضيح*​




فهمتك بس جت مصلحة برضه اهوه الى مش فاهم حقيقتهم يفهمها بقا ونرتاح يا باسم 

لا تعتذر الخطا عندي يا صديقي ربنا يهديهم وينور قلوبهم ويرحمناااا


----------



## bassem_1280 (13 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> مممم اعتذر عن سوء الفهم لسا صاحي D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 مفيش مشكلة
و ترقب موضوع اكثر سخونة


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2011)

*أبونا رفض وقال "أى حد معاه سلاح يروح، بيت ربنا ما يدخلش فيه سلاح، والكنيسة تتحرق بس ما حدش يموت".
عاجبنى كلام ابونا اووى يا ريت كلنا نستوعبه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2011)

Ahmadov قال:


> *المسلمين الستة ماتو بسبب طلقات نارية في الرأس والقلب
> 
> والسلفيين يقولو انهم اعتصمو اعتصام سلمي وبعدها بدأت الرشاشات من فوق الكنائس عليهم
> 
> ...



*طيب يا اخى لو فرضا كلامك صح ولو اننا لحد دلوقتى مش متأكدين ان فى مسلمين اساسا ماتوا ولا مين حتى اللى موتهم وع الاقل نقدر نقول انه كان دفاع عن كنيستهم وده من حقهم فى ظل شرطه بتاخد ديلها فى سنانها وتجرى وجيش ميوله سلفيه 
تقدر بقى تقولنا ازاى الاعتصام السلمى ده موت اخواتنا وازاى حرق كنيسه !!
فعلا عندك حق بلاش تضليل *


----------



## MAJI (14 مايو 2011)

موت زعيمهم هو السبب الحقيقي وراء احداث امبابة
الصدمة ولدت هستيريا للارهابيين 
عندما دخل الامريكان العراق تعرض الكثير من مسيحيي العراق الى هجومات ارهابية ظنا من هؤلاء السلفيين القاعدييين انهم يأخذون بثأرهم من الامريكان 
جهلة ومجرمين بكل معنى الكلمة
يقتلون ابناء بلدهم من اجل اجنبي


----------



## cobcob (14 مايو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *هى وظيفه الشرطه الجديده بقت ترك مكان الخدمه ولا ايه لما هما مش ادها يسبوها فالحين بس يقولوا الشرطه فى خدمتك الشعب ولا ايه بالظبط*
> ​



*
بالمناسبة السعيدة دى احب اقول انى كنت معدية من قدام كنيسة العدرا امبابة (كنيستى)
يوم السبت اللى فات على الساعة 9:30 بالليل وبصيت على الكنيسة عشان اطمن (لاننا كنا سامعين باللى بيحصل فى مارمينا) والكنيسة كانت مقفولة وقدامها عربية شرطة (وفى الفيديوهات اللى متصورة اثناء اقتحام الكنيسة كان مكان العربية دى فاضىىىىىىىىىىى)
شوفتوا جمال وحلاوة اكتر من كده *​


----------

